# Amitriptyline for IBS-D



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

My doctor has prescribed low dose amitriptyline for my IBS-D. I am rather hesitant to try an anti-depressant because I've never taken anything like this before, and I worry about side effects. He has me stating on 25 mg. I haven't tried it yet, but may try it on the weekend when I will be home.Anyone try it? What did you think? For IBS? And for depression as well? Like I said, I worry about side effects....Thanks for any advice and any input!~Renee


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The side effects are usually a lot more noticeable at the 150 mgs or so people take for depression.The main one that people notice when they start up is feeling drowsy and so taking it at bedtime is usually recommended. That way the worst of the sleepy effect is when you want to be sleeping anyway.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Good to know.... I am going to try it.... but I'll wait till the weekend when I don't have to go anywhere.And I'll take it at night. Thank you!


----------



## TareBear (Jan 9, 2010)

My mom takes amitriptyline and it seems to work well for her, helps with some occasional IBS discomforts and sleeping problems. I can't take it because I'm on fluoxetine, but at some point I want to give it a shot. It's relatively inexpensive.


----------



## latemerin (Nov 24, 2008)

I have had great success with amitriptyline for the past year. I was initially diagnosed with IBS-D, but I think I tend more towards IBS-A - my biggest issue is a few days (anywhere from 2 to 6) of little or no bowel movement followed by a day with terrible cramping and large bowel movements.My dosage of amitriptyline is 50mg at bedtime. They started me off at 10mg, which didn't really do anything. Upping it to 30mg helped a bit, but eventually I went up to 50mg on the suggestion of my psychiatrist - my GI doc told me not to go higher than that or else the anticholinergic effect might be too pronounced.A word of caution: There seemed to be a few days worth of an adjustment period when I started on amitriptyline and then again when I increased the dosage (twice). For a day or two, you might actually feel more anxious and/or lethargic than you did before. My IBS did NOT get worse during those few days, but my anxiety about them did (I'm guessing you a lot of you know what I mean). But once I got to the right dosage and survived the first couple days, it really helped me. I previously had lost close to 30 pounds during the IBS flare-up that led to me taking ami, and I gained almost all of it back by ~6 months after I found the right dosage (and have held steady at that weight ever since).I'm actually about to write a long post describing my experience over the past year. For nearly a full year, I honestly was close to symptom-free. There were maybe 6 days in 11 months where I was having issues. It honestly was a matter of trial and error. Right now I seem to be re-experiencing a flareup (inactive colon for a few days, followed by one day with an explosive colon), but I'm not as freaked out about it as I was when I faced the same issues this time last year - a fact that I attribute partially to the amitriptyline. Lord knows that anxiety and depression feeds and feeds off IBS...


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm also on amitryptyline right now. And it helps a lot for me.In the beginning I took 3 tabs a day (75mg in total) with breakfast, lunch and dinner, but I felt really sleepy, that I almost slept at work. But currently I switched (by trying, decided myself) to 2 tablets (at bedtime) and it really works for me and I don't really sleepy during the day anymore.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I tried it and it did nothing for my IBS D and just made me sleepy.My doctor said there are similar drugs that do the same without causing drowsiness.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

I requested my GI to prescribe it for my IBS D. At first he prescribed 50 mgs which i took half of. It slowed down my digestion and discomfort but it had me so looped up and zombied out that I had to stop after 1 day. It did not rid my symptoms.I next had him prescribe me 25 mgs which again i took half of (12 mgs). This had a lesser benefit on my IBS but still had the same side effects which made me stop the first time.I concluded that the benefit of taking it was not worth the side effects and that it created more of a problem then it helped.I wish you luck.


----------



## Jo555 (Mar 21, 2010)

I had been suffering from IBS for over 25 years before I found the right doctor who diagnosed me with lactose intolerance and IBS. I started taking amitriptyline apprx. 8-10 years ago at 25 mg. per day (taken at night), together with Lactaid pills with everything I eat. I've since gained apprx. 30 pounds to my 100-lb. frame and am at a weight where I can now donate blood (was underweight before due to the constant diarrhea). Anyway, I got part of my life back thanks to ami and lactaid. The only problem I have now is my (now this is














embarrassing) lack of sex drive. I've read this is a side effect of ami. Anyone else have this problem, or maybe it's just my age (53)?


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

You've got a choice: Lack of sex drive due to IBS or due to ami. I'd choose the latter. Actually, I'm trying for it not to have this effect but I think that it does cramp my style somewhat.


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm just starting this med been on it for 2 days now at 25mg. My Stomach is so bad i get cramping and pain taking supplements and vitamins? Is anyone's gut so bad it causes a pill can cause them D?


----------



## VintageNick (Jul 14, 2014)

Also i agree when your bowels hurt all the time i rather take a lack of sex drive then the pain.


----------

